# BIG rattle snake



## craig.a.c (Oct 25, 2005)

Found this on another website. This Western diamond back rattle snake measured 9'. It also said that some one had shot it near the head (reason for kink in the neck).


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 25, 2005)

DAM thats a big snake... But why would you shoot it... Idiots...


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 25, 2005)

what a beautiful snake.

shame about the trigga happy red necks that shot it.


----------



## Kingii (Oct 25, 2005)

Bummer hey!

Check him out...He still won't even touch it when its dead

Gotta get me one of those tshirts 

:lol:


----------



## bigbing (Oct 25, 2005)

Did I see a Granny with a bucket of boiling water and a shovel in the background ?? :shock:


----------



## iceman (Oct 25, 2005)

that is one big %$#@^* snake.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 25, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! thats massive!


----------



## krusty (Oct 25, 2005)

O MY GOOD thats a big rattle snake.


----------



## krusty (Oct 25, 2005)

O MY GOD - sorry about the spelling


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 25, 2005)

WoW! That's the biggest Western I have ever seen, shame some idiot shot it!


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 25, 2005)

NCHERPS said:


> WoW! That's the biggest Western I have ever seen, shame some idiot shot it!


He got a "prurtey mouth" :wink:


----------



## sam (Oct 25, 2005)

is that a real photo or is there a bit of trick photography hiden somewhere in that. I never would have guessed a rattler would have got so big???


----------



## sam (Oct 25, 2005)

does that mean theres a 6ft death adder out there waiting to be found? lol


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 25, 2005)

Geez that be a big 'un!


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 26, 2005)

marvelous specimen. Real shame that some fool had to be a heroe and shoot it.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 26, 2005)

Huge rattler that's for sure. Poor thing should have bitten the shooter first...LOL



> does that mean theres a 6ft death adder out there waiting to be found? lol


Lets hope so.....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 8, 2005)

Actually, I think the Red-Neck is only 4 foot 6 tall and the poor old snake was only 6 foot not 9. But seriously, what a shame. We kill snakes becuase maybe one day someone will die from one. But how many motor vehicle drivers do we kill? and 500 people a year die from them!!!


----------



## mickousley (Nov 8, 2005)

what a shame i dont like exotics but that was agreat looking snake
Mick


----------



## tweety2 (Nov 9, 2005)

that is huge. Maybe someone should grab the gun and shoot that idiot in the neck and see how he likes it


----------

